# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  संजोग का खेल  1st crush

## garima

मैं अपने से एक कहानी लिखने की कोशिश क्र रही हु। मैंने बहुत अच्छे रचनाकारो की कहानिया पड़ी है मंच पे बहुत अच्छा लिखने वाले लोग भी है।मेरा कोई अनुभव नहीं है कहानी लिखने का।यदि मेरी लिखी कहानी में कुछ कमी हो तो माफि चहुँगी।
तो  शुरू करते है1st क्रश

----------


## sanjaychatu

वाह वाह , शीग्र शुभारम्भ करे

----------


## garima

ये कहानी अपर्णा और सूरज की है
अपर्णा और सूरज पहली बार अपर्णा की कजिन सिमर की शादी में मिले थे। शादी का माहोल था ।हसि ठिठोली थी। सिमर की सगाई में अपर्णा और सूरज पहली बार मिले थे। सब अच्छे से चल रहा था। 
सूरज अपर्णा की कजिन सिमर का कजिन देवर था।  शादी में ही वह एक दूसरे से मिले थे।शादी के पहले के फंक्शन चल रहे थे। रोका हुआ  सगाई का दिन था वह दोनों  फिर मिले
अच्चनक अपर्णा को  महसूस होने लगा जैसे कोई बार बार उसे देख रहा है।
जब सगाई में सूरज ने अपर्णा का हाथ पकड़ के डांस फ्लोर पे खींचा। डांस करते करते अपर्णा की नजर सूरज की नजर से मिली। उसका देखना नजरो में शरारत का ढंग अपर्णा की आँखों में शर्म भर गई और वह  डांस फ्लोर से निचे आ गई। फिर जब देखा तो पता चला की कोई उसे देख रहा है जो महसूस किया वह और कोई नहीं सूरज था

----------


## garima

अब बार बार अपर्णा की नजर भी सूरज पे जा रही थी।दोनों ही बात करना चाहते थे एक दूसरे से। खाने का टाइम हो गया टेबल सज गई सभी इक्कट्ठे राउंड में बैठ गए। स्नैप्स ली गई वीडियो रिकॉर्डिंग भी चल रही थी। अब बारी आई जीजाजी की। जीजाजी ने दी को और दी ने जीजाजी को बाईट खिलाई।फ़ोटो शूट हुआ दोनों का।
फिर सभी टेबल पे बैठे खाना खाने लगे।
मैं माँ और पापा  चाचा चाची के साथ अलग टेबल पे बैठ गई ।
टाइम हो गया था मेरे जाने का। कल मेरा बोर्ड का लास्ट एग्जाम था।और मैं रात को फेरो तक रुक नहीं पाई। चलने से पहले मैं अपनी कजिन सिमर से मिलने गई मैं उसके गले मिली हमारी आँखे थोड़ी नम हो गई थी। जीजा जी को बाय बोला।जीजा जी ने मुझे कहा आपका बोर्ड एग्जाम नअ होता तो आपको जाने नहीं देते साली साहिबा। आपको सभी मिस करेगे। कोई स्पेशल पर्सन भी। 
मुझसे एग्जाम बाद आने का प्रोमिस लिया। मैंने भी हां क्र दी क्योंकि अब मेरा भी मन अंदर से सूरज से मिलने को कर रहा था।
अपर्णा तब इंटर के एग्जाम दे रही थी और सूरज बीकॉम  कर रहा था

----------


## garima

अगले दिन एग्जाम दे के अपर्णा घर को आ रही थी पूरे रास्ते मुझे सूरज याद आ रहा था।घर पहुँचते  ही मैंने सिमर से फ़ोन पे बात की। और सभी का हाल पूछते हुए जीजा जी से बात कराने को कहा।तभी सिमर मुझसे बोली सिर्फ जीजाजी से ही बात करनी है या????
मैं कुछ बोली नहीं  जुबान पे तो बहुत कुछ था की कैसे मैं मन के सारी बात कहु।पर वो समय ठीक न लगा कहने को सोच के मैं चुप रही।तभी जीजाजी की आवाज फ़ोन पे आई 
हैलो
इधर मैंने बोला हैलो जीजाजी कैसे है आप? 
जीजाजी ~ मैं तो ठीक हु आप कैसी है साली साहिबा।और कैसा रहा एग्जाम?
मैंने भी कहा अच्छा हुआ।
तो कब आ रही है हमारी साली साहिबा
मैंने कहा आउंगी जब आप कहे।
जीजाजी ने कहा तो बस तैयार बैठे अभी आते है।
मैंने मना किया नहीं जीजा जी आप न आये आज सभी मेहमान वहां होंगे अच्छा नहीं लगेगा।
ठीक है कह के जीजाजी ने फ़ोन सिमर को दे दिया। उधर से ही आवाज आई भाभी.....फ़ोन रखती हु कह के सिमर चली गई और मैं भी चेंज करके अपने काम में लग गई।
मन ही मन खुद पे अफ़सोस कर रही थी की काश न मना किया होता चली जाती। सब चले जायगे तो सूरज से भी नहीं मिल पाऊँगी ऐसे बाते मन ही मन सोचती जा रही थी। की अचानक डोर बेल बजी ।............
मैंने गेट खोला  और सामने  जीजा जी के मामा के बेटे औरमासी की बेटी मुझे लेने आये थे हम सभी हमउम्र थे।मैं हैरानी से देखने लगी कुछ बोली नहीं।तबी जीजाजी की कजिन बहन बोली अपर्णा हम पहले भी मिल चुके है अनजान नहीं है तुम इतनी हैरानी से  देखती रहोगी या अंदर भी चले।मेरी नजर तो सूरज को ढूंढ रही थी।
तभी मोबाइल पे बेल हुई ।
जीजा जी ~ कैसा लगा सरप्राइज? 
हैरान होने की जरूरत नहीं बस चली आये अपर्णा मैडम। मैंने कहा जीजा जी बता तो दिया होता  
जीजा जी ~ बता देते तो आपको सरप्राइज कैसे करते।
चलिए जल्दी आइये  एक सरप्राइज और है।
जीजाजी ने माँ से बात की मुझे सबके साथ जाने की परमिशन मिल गई।
मैं भी जल्दी से तैयार हो गई ।और जाने के लिए बाहर निकले ....

----------


## garima

जैसे ही कार का गेट खुला और मै अंदर बैठी देखा सूरज.... मै हैरान और थोडा शरमाई सी बैठ गई ।सूरज ने हेलो बोला मेरे मुह से शब्द नहीं निकल रहा था मैंने सिर्फ हल्का सा स्माइल किया।अच्चनक सूरज को सामने देख के।एक अजीब सा कम्पन हो रहा था मेरे गाल कापने लगे। सभी बैठ गए सूरज आगे बैठा था और मुझे शीशे में पीछे  बराबर देखते जा रहा था। मेरी नजर सामने देख नहीं पा रही थी और मुझे  अब थोडा सा गुस्सा भी  आ रहा था। 
अब हम घर पहुँच चुके थे हम अंदर गए। सभी मेहमान घर पे थे कुछ जाने की तैयारी क्र रहे थे और कुछ उस समय जाने वाले थे।। 
मैंने सिमर को  देखा उसे गले मिली कैसी है पूछा तो जवाब में इतनी नम्र मुस्कान और प्यार था।
सच में बेटी से बहु बन गई थी।बहुत अच्छा लग रहा था सिमर से मिल के। कितनी  सुंदर लग रही थी। उसका रूप।चढ़ा हुआ था।
मैं सबसे मिलने लगी।तभी आंटी जी ने जीजाजी और सिमर को बुलवाया।
सिमर और जीजाजी सभी के पैर छू उन्हें विदा क्र रहे थे ।
और घर के बाकी लोग भी  बिजी थे। तभी सूरज मेरे पास आया और फॉर्मल आपको कुछ चाहिए कह के पूछने लगा। 
मै मुस्कुराई और कुछ नहीं कहा ।
2मिनट रुका ही था की उसकी कजिन आ गई ।वो उसे बहाने बनाने लगा वह से भेजने के ।
पर वो भी समझ रही थी उसने भी जान के खिंचाई के भैया आपको बात करनी है? वो कुछ ख पता इससे पहले वहां आंटी जी (सिमर की सास ) आ गई 
तभी वो मुझसे सभी का हाल चाल पूछने लगी। और  मेरे लिए कुछ ठण्ड भेजेंने का कहती हुई चली गई 
सूरज ने फिर कुछ बात करनी चाही और बोला आपका एग्जाम कैसा हुआ 
तो उसकी कजिन ने रिप्लाई किया की बहुत अच्छा हुआ भैया अआपको और कुछ पूछना है 
मै ओ कुछ बोल ही न पाई ।
पर उसकी आँखों से लगा की वो मुझसे बहुत कुछ कहना चाहता था ।
तभी सिमर और जीजा जी आ गए।
 और हम बातो में लग गए 
जीजाजी ने मुझे पूछा की कैसा लगा सरप्राइज नैन कहा अच्छा लगा जीजू बहुत अच्छा सरप्राइज किया आपने मुझे।
और दूसरा सरप्राइज।? 
मैंने हैरानी से कहा दूसरा कोण सा जीजू। 
जीजाजी थोडा मजाक कइ मूड में आ गए
हैरानगी ओह हो साली साहिबा हैरान, परेशान, और अनजान तो न बने 
हमे क्या अनजान समझ है इतने नादान भी नहीं इतने अनजान भी नहीं।
मैं कुछ भी नअ बोली।

----------


## garima

कुछ रस्मे सुबह को हो गई और कुछ रस्मे होने वाली थी बहुत अच्छा लग रहा था। सभी से बाते और मजाक चल रहा था। एक बार फिर सूरज ने बात करनी चाही।
सभी अंताक्षरी खेलने लगे।
  सभी अंताक्षरी खेलने लगे।सूरज भी कुछ रोमांटिक गाने लगा मुझे सबके बीच में बार बार
उसका रोमांटिक होना अच्छा नहीं लगा।
सूरज इसबार मेरे  पास में आके बैठ गया।और धीमे से मुह के अंदर कुछ बुदबुदा गया। मैं समझ नहीं पाई क्योंकि मुझे सुनाई नहीं दिया।
शाम हो गई । टाइम कैसे बीत गया पता भी नहीं चला। घर वापस जाने का टाइम हो गया

----------


## garima

जाने का टाइम आ गया मन तो कहता की थोडा टाइम और होता समय यही रुक जाता पर समय तो जैसे पंख लगाये था। उस दिन  मौसम बहुत प्यारा था ।गर्मी में भी ठंडा गुलाबी मौसम हो गया था।
सभी कजिन रूम डेकोरशन में लगे थे।  तभी जीजा जी ने आवाज लगाई की अपर्णा को घर छोड़ने जाना है।
इतना कहना था सूरज तैयार मैं चला जाता हु ।
जीजा जी मुस्कुराये और कहा सभी जा रहे है 
सबसे मिल के मैं मैं आगे बढ़ी ।
तभी सूरज ने कार का गेट खोला  मुझे बैठने को बोला मैं  बैठी सूरज मेरे साथ पीछे की सीट में बैठ गया ।जितना  वो खुश था उतनी ही घबराहट मुझे हो रही थी।
कार का गेट बन्द हुआ।और मेरे दूसरी तरफ सूरज की ही कजिन बैठी थी।
ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे मैं कैदी हु।
धीरे से उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा और  I LOVE U कहा।
मुझे बहुत घबराहट होने लगी दिल कई धड़कन तेज हो गई। मेरे गाल कापने लगे हाथ ठंडे हो गए ।
मेरा हाथ पकड़ने से उसे पता था की मेरे हाथ ठंडे हो रहे है ।
उसने फिर धीरे से कहा की  क्या हुआ ।
मै कुछ बोल नहीं पाई शब्द ही नहीं निकल रहे थे मुह से।
मैंने हाथ छुड़ाने की कोशिश की पर उसने मेरा हाथ टाइट पकड़ा था ।और दूसरी तरफ कोई देख न ले ये सोच के भी शर्म आ रही थी।
घर पास में आ गया था। जैसे ही हम घर के पास पहुंचे उसने फिर मुझे बोला मैं जवाब का इन्तजार करूँगा।मैंने न में सर हिलाते हुए कहा नहीं।
वो मुस्कुराया और कहा सोचना।
मैंने कुछ कहा नहीं घर आया पर वो मेरा हाथ पकड़ै था  बाहर निकलना था उसने हाथ छोड़ा मैं बाहर आई।
सभी को मैंने साथ आने को कहा पर देर भी हो रही थी।

----------


## garima

मैं घर गई । थोड़ी थकान हो रही थी। मई जाके लेट गई और आँखे बन्द क़र ली 
आँखों के सामने एक ही चेहरा बार बार  परेशान करने लगा  उसकी बाते उसकी मुस्कान याद आ रही थी क्या कृ कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था मन लग नहीं रहा था दिल बेचैन हुआ जा रहा था।
तभी मम्मी आ गई पूछने लगी क्या हुआ थक गई  सिमर का हाल कैसी है क्या क्र रही थी उनकी रस्मे सब मैंने बताया । मम्मी चाय बना के देने को ख के अपने काम में लग गई 5मिनट बात माँ चाय दे के चली गई।
चाय पि थोड़ी फ्रेशनेस हुई ।
फिर आँख बन्द करके लेट गई। क्योकि दूसरे दिन कोई एग्जाम नहीं था लास्ट एग्जाम हो चूका था। इसलिए टेंशन फ्री होकर सो गई।
सुबह को जब उठी तो  सब कुछ सूना सूना सा था ।
क्योंकि आज सिमर भी नहीं थी अपने घर अपने ससुराल में थी।
तभी चाची ने आवाज लगाई सिमर का फ़ोन है अपर्णा बात क्र ले। सिमर ख रही है चाची से बात कराओ मम्मी से भी बात करा देना

----------


## garima

फ़ोन उठाया  हेल्लो सिमर  गुड मॉर्निंग  कैसो हो  क्या चल रहा है।  रात कैसी रही जीजाजी कैसे है कहा है।
सिमर गुड़ मॉर्निंग गुड़ मॉर्निंग सब्र तो ले सब एक सास में बोल देगी?
तू कैसी है मैडम ये बता क्या चल रहा है नया ये तू बता।
मैं मैं कया बताऊ कल एग्जाम खत्म हुए है अब आगे कॉलेज देखते है कोन से कॉलेज में जाना है।
मैं ये नया नहीं पूछ रही कुछ और नया ???? 
मैं समझ नहीं पाई क्या कहना चाहती हो वो बता
तू कब आ रही हैं 
अभी  आना तो है पगफेरे के लिए वही माँ से बात क्र रही थी की अभी दिन में आउंगी  लंच वही करुँगी।
अरे वाह ये तो अच्छी बात है आजा फिर बाते करते है।
जीजू से बात करा दे 
नहीं तो जीजा जी कहेगे  बहन से बात क्र के फ़ोन रख दिया।
जीजाजी हेल्लो कैसी है साली साहिबा
मई ठीक हु जीजाजी आप कैसे है। हम तो ठीक है आप ठीक है या नहीं ये बताय।
क्या बात  है जीजा जी आज बार बार मेरा हाल पूछ रहे है।
बीवी कहेगी साली का ख्याल ज्यादा आ रहा है ।
अरे साली साहिबा  कल कुछ कह रही थी रिंकी तो सोचा आपसे हाल चाल तो ले ले नींद बढ़िया आई।
इतना बोलना था की मैं सब समझ गई। क्या हुआ 
जीजजी मम्मी से बात कीजिये कह के मैंने फ़ोन मम्मी को दे दिया और मैं चली गई वहां से

----------


## garima

12 बज गए अभी तक सिमर नहीं आई।
तभी डोर बेल बजी। मैंने गेट खोला  सिमर जीजाजी चाची जीजाजी आ गए ।
चाची तेल ले के आई गेट के दोनों तरफ तेल डाला अब सिमर जीजाजी को अंदर आने को कहा। फिर सभी हॉल में बैठ गए। बाते मजाक शुरू हो गया मै चाची के साथ किचन में चली गई। चाची ने आज सिमरऔर जीजाजी की पसन्द से खाना बनाया राजमा, शाही पनीर, नवरतनी कोरमा, फ्रूट रायता  
wow चाची ये सब
 चाची  बोली हा सिमर को और जवाई को ये पसन्द है तो बना दिया।
तू  कोल्ड्रिंक और नाश्ता लगा दे मैंने डाइनिंग टेबल पे काजू  बादाम  पेटिस  पेस्ट्री  चिप्स  चमचम  ढोकला  सभी प्लेट्स लगा के सबको टेबल पे बुला लिया ।
सभी टेबल पे आ गए माँ पापा चाचा चाची कजिन सिमर जीजाजी सभी आ गए अब सबके लिए सर्व क्र के मई भी बैठ गई।अब बाते शुरू हो गई।मैं कॉफ़ी ले के आई फिर जीजाजी पापा चाचा जी और  कजिन भाई और मेरे जीजाजी सभी अलग कमरे में बैठ गए ।
और माँ चाची सिमर मेरी दी और मैं सभी हॉल में बाते क्र रहे थे। चाची और माँ सिमर से बाते करने लगे।वहाँ का हाल खबर सब कैसे है और सास  जिठानी नन्द ???
सिमर ने कहा माँ सब ठीक है पर नेचर कैसे बताओ अभी तो एक दिन भी न हुआ टीओ मुझे क्या पता।थोड़ी देर बाद माँ चाची किचन में चले गए और मई सिमर और दी अपने कमरे में ।फिर हम तीनो अपनी गप्पे मारने लगे ।
दी ने सिमर को  पूछा  और बहन क्या चल रहां है कैसी है नयी लाइफ कैसे है हमारे जीजाजी 
तब सिमर बोली क्या दी आप तो नाम से बुलाओ आप बड़े हो  
ओके मैं नाम से बुलाओगी कैसे है सुधीर जी
हा दी अच्छे हैऔर तेरी नयी लाइफ कैसा लगा ससुराल में नया दिन नई लाइफ।
सब कुछ अच्छा है दी  मैं बीएस सुन रही थी सब बहुत देर तक बाते करते रहे तभी आवाज आई की सोनू रो रहा है उसे ले के जाओ दी बोली मैं बाहर जा रही अभी थोड़ी देर में आती हु तुम लोग बाते करो।
दी के निकलते ही हम अपने असली रंग में आ गए जो हसन खिलखिलाना शुरू हुआ की पूछे न कोई
सिमर ने बताया सूरज ने तेरा हाथ पकड़ा और तू कुछ बोली नहीं 
अरे नहीं यार मैंने हाथ छुड़ाने की कोशिश की थी पर        पर क्या?  कुछ नहीं 
सूरज ने बताया 
नहीं रिंकी ने आते ही हम कमरे में थे आते ही सूरज भाई ने ऐसा किया और शोर क्र दिया 
होंoooooo
फिर फिर कया कुछ नहीं  ये हस रहे थे और सूरज को दांटा की ये सब क्या हो रहा है फिर
फिर कुछ नअहि रिंकी को चुप कराया इन्होंने की अब शोर मत करो न कुछ कहने की जरूरत है 
तुजे कुछ कहा क्या जीजा जी ने 
नहीं मुझे क्यों कुछ कअहेगे।
और  जल्दी घर भी जाना है कल हम शिमला जा रहे है ओह hooooooo   शिमला हनीमून

मैंने छेड़ा सिमर को की क्या हुआ कल तेरे साथ
बड़े ही ठंडे दिल से बोली कुछ नहीं 
मैंने कहा कुछ नहीं मुझे नहीं बतायगी
हा बताती तो पर वो।  लेडीज प्रॉब्लम हो गई थी।

----------


## garima

hoooooo 
हम शांत हो के बाते करने लगे तभी दी हमे बुलाने आ गई की खाना लग गया है आ जाओ।
खाना खाया थोड़ी देर बाते की और फिर सिमर ने चाय के लिए बोला मैंने चाय बनाई सभी के लिए।
शाम हो गई थी 5 बज रहे थे ।तभी जीजाजी के मम्मी पापा और भाई भाभी और सूरज उन्हें लेने आये ।
चाय नाश्ता हुआ रात का खाना होटल से मंगवा लिया था। सभी ने खाना खाया चाची और माँ ने सभी को 
सगन दिया । और वह टाइम से घर चले गए सिमर ने बताया की 5बजे की ट्रेन है।

सुबह हुई सिमर और जीजाजी को छोड़ने के लिए इधर से चाची का बेटा मेरा कजिन जा रहा था मैंने भी कहा मुझे भी ले चलो ।पहले तो मना कर दिया पर बाद में भैया मान गए और साथ ले गए।उधर से जीजा जी के भाई भाभी और सूरज आये थे।।
कैसा इत्तेफाक था कितनी बार मिले पर ठीक से बात करने का मौक़ा एक बार भी न मिला।
हम दी और जीजू को स्टेशन पे मिले । ट्रेन आई ।दी और जीजू को ट्रेन में बिठा के  उनसे अच्छे से सी ऑफ़ किया। ट्रेन चल दी हम भी वापस आने लगे ।भैया ने दी के भाई भाभी के चरणस्पर्श किये।सूरज से हाथ मिलाया ।और मैंने भी सभी को नमस्ते करते हुए सूरज को बाय बोला ।
उसकी नजरे बराबर मुझे देख रही थी बहुत अवॉयड करने के बाद  भी वो मुझे देख रहा था बात करने का एक मौका ढूंढ रहा था । कोशिश सफल नहीं हुई ।
 हम अपने अपने घर को चले गए ।
2दिन बीत गए 5 दिन हो गए रोज सिमर से बात होती ।
 10 दिन हो गए आज सिमर ने वापस आना था। 
3 बजे थे फ़ोन आया सिमर का ।
चाची से बात हुई की हम वापस आ गए है ।
आप सभी कैसे हो माँ आप मिलने आ जाओ । 
चाची बोली अभी तुम आई हो अभ मैं आ  जाऊ बेटा ऐसे तो अच्छा नहीं लगता।
आउंगी कल परसो में मिल जाउंगी । 
2 दिन बीत गए सिमर का फ़ोन आया मुझसे बात हुई ।
बोली आके मिल जा मन नहीं करता ।
मैंने बीही कहा आउंगी।
सिमर ने कहा सूरज को भेजु क्या लेने को ।
अरे नहीं मैं आ जाउंगी मजाक मत कर।
धीरे धीरे सभी अपनी लाइफ में बिजी होने लगे ।
सूरज की कॉल आती रही कभी मई बात न क्र पाउ और जब बात की तो माँ को बोला फ्रेंड का फ़ोन था ।
पर कब तक छुपाती करते करते डेढ साल निकल गए ।
एक दिन सूरज के मम्मी पापा हमारे घर खाने पे आये

----------


## garima

बातो बातो में देर हो गई थी सूरज की मम्मी ने अपने छोटे बेटे सूरज के भाई समर्थ को बोला की भाई को कॉल क्र के बोल दे की थोड़ी देर हो जायगी वो खाना खा ले।
तभी समर्थ ने कॉल किया वो भी हमारे बारे में जानता था। उसने बोला दीदी आप बात करोगे भाई से मैंने बोला सूरज मुझसे बात नहीं करेगा तो समर्थ ने पूछा क्यों नही करेगे? भाई तो आपसे बात जरूर करना चाहेंगे ।
मैम कहा ठीक है 
हम दूसरे रूम में बैठ गए।समर्थ ने कॉल किया उसे जो कहना था कहके उसने फ़ोन मुझे दे दिया।
अपर्णा।।~हेल्लो 
सूरज।।~ हेल्लो कैसी हो?
याद नहीं आई तुम्हें एक बार भी।
कभी कॉल नहीं की मई वेट करता हु।
और मई सिर्फ हु हु करती गई।
लास्ट अब बात करोगी  सूरज ने कहा
मैंने कहा देखूंगी पता नहीं कुछ।बाय कहते हुए
फिर फ़ोन कट क्र दिया 
समर्थ ने मुझे कहा की दीदी कोई msg भेजना हो तो  दे दे मैं भाई को दे दूंगा।
मैंने कहा नहीं।
फिर सबने इकट्ठे डिनर किया  12 बज गए थे वह भी अपने घर चले गए

----------


## garima

जहा तक अपर्णा ने कुछ नोटिस किया की सूरज की मम्मी को भी कुछ उड़ती हुई खबर थी उन्हें देख के लग रहा था जैसे उन्हें ये बात पसन्द नहीं थी।

अब सूरज का बी कॉम पूरा हुआ उसने बी एड किया और फिर घर में कोचिंग सेंटर खोला जो की बहुत चला उसके पास बहुत बच्चे आने लगे। उसे शहर के ही बहुत फेमस स्कूल में कंप्यूटर प्रोफेसर की जॉब मिल गई। एक बहुत अच्छे पैकेज के साथ।
1 साल और निकल गया ।सूरज का लक अच्छा था बहुत कम उम्र में उसने काफी अचीव क्र लिया था।
अब उसकी मम्मी उसके लिए रिश्ता देख रही थी।
और जब ये बात बीच रिश्तेदारोसे हमारे तक आई तो पापा ने मना क्र दिया की  टीचिंग की जॉब कुछ नहीं है और वो भी प्राइवेट।
माँ ने भी इंट्रेस्ट नहीं लिया क्योंकि वो सिमर का ससुराल था।
और मैंने आज तक कुछ बोला ही नहीं था
शायद किस्मत को यही मंजूर था तभी भगवान ने मेरी तरफ से कोई पहल नहीं  होने दी ।
हा  बस वो मुझे अच्छा लगता था।

आज उसकी शादी हो चुकी है।
उसकी वाइफ भी टीचर मिल गई।
और हमारी ये वन साइडेड  स्टोरी का एन्ड हो गया।
सिमर जीजू थोडा दुखी हुए क्योंकि वह सूरज और मेरे मन का भी जानते थे ।
कजिन और समर्थ भाई के लिए दुखी थे क्योंकि  वो अपने भाई का मन जानते थे की कैसे उसने ये सब माना होगा।
अब सभी अपने में बिजी थे।
सूरज की माँ बहुत खुश थी क्योंकि उनकी बहु उनकी अपनी पसन्द थी ।

----------


## garima

ये था कॉलेज टाइम का लव। दोनों का पहला क्रश।
संजोग का खेल ।
क्योंकि जब तक संजोग नहीं बने तब तक कोई रिश्ता नहीं बनता।
 संजोगो का खेल 1st क्रश यही खत्म हुआ ।
 पर कहानी अभी खत्म नहीं हुई फ्रेन्ड्स।
क्योंकि अभी आगे भी है  ये कहानी 3 पार्ट में पूरा करेगे।
अभी आगे अपर्णा की लाइफ को आगे जानेगे।
जल्दी फिर मिलेगे।
 पार्ट 2 संजोग का खेल  पहला प्यार। के साथ ।

तब तक मेरे सभी फ्रेन्ड्स, मेंबर्स, गेस्ट, और व्यूवरस को मेरा नमस्ते  राधे राधे ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

सीरियल की स्टोरी है क्या?

----------


## sanjaychatu

सुन्दर कहानी गरिमा जी।  पार्ट २ का वेट करुगा , लेकिन एक बात कहुगा , ये सूरज महा मुर्ख निकला।  संसार की सबसे बड़ी नेमत में से एक को  छोड़ कर टीचर गिरी में लगा रहा।  दयान देने वाली बात यह है की ये एक मेचोरे लव था दोनों ही ग्रेजुएशन कर चुके थेय ।  न की बचपन का कच्चा पक्का अट्रैक्शन।  


" कल तड़पना पड़े याद में जिनकी ,,,,,,,,,, रोक लो रूठ कर उनको जाने न दो.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, बाद में प्यार के चाहे भेजो हज़ारो पयाम। …… वो फिर नहीं आते 
ज़िन्दगी   के सफर में गुजर जाते है जो मुकाम। ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, वो फिर नहीं आआआते 


 काश  महाकवि किशोर कुमार जी का की ये कविता  सूरज ने सुनी होती  ,

----------


## tparashar

कहानी लिखने का आपका तरीका बहुत प्रभावशाली है | आप* https://shabd.in* ,, जो कि हिंदी की प्रथम ब्लॉग्गिंग एवं सोशल नेटवर्किंग वेबसाइट है उसपर आप अपनी कहानियों को प्रकाशित कर सकते है | आपकी कहानियां, इस मंच के माध्यम से लाखों लोगों तक पहुंचेगी | साथ ही साथ शब्द.इन पर उपस्थित अन्य ब्लॉगर भी आपसे आसानी से जुड़ सकेंगे |

----------


## superidiotonline



----------

